# شوفتو الجل بيعمل ايه ....!!



## candy shop (13 فبراير 2008)

شوفتو الجل بيعمل ايه ....!! 

مكونات الجل: 

الماء والكحول ومواد مطرية ومواد مثبته ومواد حافظة

تأثيره على الشعر: 

هو تأثير مثبت للشعر وملين وملمع له

الأعراض الناتجة من استعمال الجل : 

تحسس الأشخاص لبعض المواد الداخلة في تركيبته 
ويصاحب هذا التحسس حكة في الجلد 
وفي فروة الرأس بشكل رئيس ،
كما ان زيادة كمية الكحول في تركيبته يمكن ان تحدث جفافا في فروة الرأس. 
للجل تأثيراً على اللون الطبيعي للشعر 
كما أنه يعطي منظراً غير مريح للشعر 
حيث يظهر الشعر بلون داكن ولامع 
ويكون هناك عادة احمرار شديد وتسلخ في المناطق التي يفرك بها الجل بشدة 
بالإضافة إلى انه يمكن أن تعلق كمية من الغبار في الشعر 
ويحدث تلوث بواسطة أنواع من البكتيريا التي تسبب التهابات جلدية مختلفة
. 
الأعراض الجانبية للجل : 


يتساقط الشعر نتيجة تأثير الجل على بصيلات الشعر في فروة الرأس 
ويمكن كذلك أن يعيق نمو الشعر الطبيعي
..
كما انه عند وضعه في المناطق الغنية بالغدد الدهنية مثل منطقة مقدمة الرأس 
فان ذلك يؤدي إلى انسداد الغدد وظهور حب شباب في تلك المناطق . 
وينصح عند ظهور أي من الأعراض الامتناع عن استعمال الجل فورا 
وعلاج هذه الأعراض عند اختصاصي الأمراض الجلدية
. 
أن الجل يغطي الشعر وبصيلاته 
وبالتالي يعمل على انسداد مسامات البصيلات 
مما يؤدي إلى عدم وصول الأوكسجين إلى الشعر و بالتالي تكسره وتقصفه
ويمكن التعويض عن الجل باستعمال الشامبو المصفف للشعر 
والزيوت الطبيعية مثل زيت الزيتون وزيت جوز الهند وزيت اللوز 
شريطة أن تكون بكميات قليلة جدا 
كونها تضفي على الشعر طبقة صحية 
تثبته وتقويه وتعطيه لمعانا 
وتمنع تقصفه


منقووووووووووووول​


----------



## vetaa (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شوفتو الجل بيعمل ايه ....!!*

الحمدلله انى مش ولد طيب:t33:
اغلب الاولاد هما اللى بيستعملوة

ميرسى يا كاندتى يا قمر
ويارب الناس اللى بتحطة تشوف الموضوع دة


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شوفتو الجل بيعمل ايه ....!!*



vetaa قال:


> الحمدلله انى مش ولد طيب:t33:
> اغلب الاولاد هما اللى بيستعملوة
> 
> ميرسى يا كاندتى يا قمر
> ويارب الناس اللى بتحطة تشوف الموضوع دة



يارب يا فيتا

ميرسى اوى يا قمر​


----------



## ra.mi62 (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شوفتو الجل بيعمل ايه ....!!*

شكرا على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شوفتو الجل بيعمل ايه ....!!*



ra.mi62 قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك



شكراااااااااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## s_h (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شوفتو الجل بيعمل ايه ....!!*

شكرا على المعلومات الرائعة
و الرب يبركك


----------



## بنت الفادى (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شوفتو الجل بيعمل ايه ....!!*

معلومات مهمه
يارب نعمل بيها
شكرا للموضوع​


----------



## candy shop (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شوفتو الجل بيعمل ايه ....!!*



s_h قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات الرائعة
> و الرب يبركك



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شوفتو الجل بيعمل ايه ....!!*



بنت الفادى قال:


> معلومات مهمه
> يارب نعمل بيها
> شكرا للموضوع​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## قلم حر (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شوفتو الجل بيعمل ايه ....!!*

شكرا للتنبيه و التحذير .
دلوقتي الصلعان يخشوا يشمتوا .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شوفتو الجل بيعمل ايه ....!!*



قلم حر قال:


> شكرا للتنبيه و التحذير .
> دلوقتي الصلعان يخشوا يشمتوا .
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .



علشان بندموا على اللى عملوا

فى نفسهم

شكرااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------

